# Best live concert you've ever been to/wished you'd been to?



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Just wondered this after seeing Queen "live" on Friday night (well good impersonators anyway) and I was squinting to make it seem like the real thing.

Best I've seen was Elton John at Wembley stadium in 1998 when Billy Joel didn't turn up due to a sore throat. The rocket man did a 5 hour set and there were still songs he left out.

Wish I'd seen Queen live anytime before the great man died.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Pink Floyd! Just missed seeing them on the Division Bell Tour. Have seen the Australian Pink Floyd and they're great.

AC/DC with Bon Scott or KISS in America late 70's.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Dave Gilmour at the Albert Hall last month.

Seeing the passion of David Gray when he was touring after the release of White Ladder was quite spine tingling too.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Foo Fighters last December was the best.

& I agree with Saint, wished I'd been alive to see AC/DC!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Erk - I was alive but just a wee bit too young.


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Oasis have put on some fantastic concerts, as well as Pink Floyd and The Stone Roses, but the best I've ever been to was The Eagles at Wembley.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Best I've seen were The Who at Birmingham in '82 and The Mission at Keele Uni. in about '86. And Texas did a kicking version of Sweet Child o' Mine in about '89

I still dream of riding down to Southern France and seeing the Cure play in the amphitheatre in Orange. (The place, not dayglo clothes, Fool)

Band I didn't see, but really wish I had....NIRVANA


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

guns n roses at the milton keynes bowl with the cult,blind melon and soul asylum

nirvana at the edinburgh venue before they were famous!

faith no more at the barras

ramones at the barras


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> Wish I'd seen Queen live anytime before the great man died.


That would be my biggest regret. But I did see them in Hyde Park with Paul Rodgers. I got free tickets. I was very dubious about the whole re-union, but everyone had a fantastic evening. They wrote some great numbers and still put on a brilliant show.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

bec21tt said:


> Foo Fighters last December was the best.
> 
> & I agree with Saint, wished I'd been alive to see AC/DC!


FOO FIGHTERS ROCK!

They were awesome at earls court and also at the V fest a couple of years back.

They always have an outstanding intro song


----------



## feemcg (Apr 28, 2006)

Robbie in Dublin was an amazing atmosphere - and Saint, I saw AC/DC with Bon Scott live at the Apollo in Glasgow when I was 13!


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Elton John in Edinburgh last year. Iwas offered tickect to The Eagles in Glasgow last week and ELO in Edinburgh last Saturday but had to turn them down as i was working later on each night


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

For pure spectacle, Jean Michelle Jarre's 'Destination Docklands' concert in 1988. Just amazing 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

U2 at Manchester City ground I was about 5 people from the front of the stage


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I'm a smaller venue fan, and think the best one I've ever been to was Faithless at the Manchester Apollo in 2004, closely followed by Ian Brown at the Apollo in the same year.

Oasis at Wembley in 2000 was brilliant.

Although it was supposedly not the best concert, I wish I'd have gone to see the Stone Roses at Spike Island in 1990. Had the chance to go too, but wasn't too bothered at the time, even though I was a massive fan.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Bon Jovi supported by Billy Idol at Milton Keynes 94 i think

Dire Straits In Toronto 1988


----------



## TwickTT (May 7, 2002)

Bruce Springsteen Wembley the week before Live Aid all those years ago...Absolutely fantastic performance he had/has such an amazing ability to reach out to a crowd even one as a large as Wembley.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Gary Glitter (1984)  entertainment value was superb
Dire Straits - Live in 85 Tour - superb so good that to prove it wasnt memories....
Mark Knopfler - Beauleau 2002 - Proved the above was as good as I remembered
Mike & the Mechanics - Good fun evenings (see twice before Paul Young died)

Monday 3rd July 2006 - THE WHO @ Beauleau - cant wait 

Wish I had seen Queen - Freddie was one of a kind and sadly missed.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Pink Floyd @ Main Rd 1986 :? think it was the last time they played together.
By far the greatest concert i've been to 8)


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Phil Collins NEC - Simple Minds 5 times NEC Fleetwood Mack and YES and my first two concerts where T REX and Led Zepplin (showing my age)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Some memorable ones:

Pink Floyd performing The Wall at Earls Court in 1979
Gary Numan 'retirement concert' at Wembley 1980 (yes really)
U2 at Exeter University in 1980
The Clash - Torquay Town hall 1978
Rolling Stones - Bristol FC in 1984 
David Bowie - Miton Keynes Bowl 1984
Bauhaus - Bristol Locarno 1980
Suede Bristol Academy 2001
David Gray - Bristol Fleece and Firkin 1999 (only 25 people there) 
Red Hot Chili Peppers - V2001 and Hyde Park
Faithless - V2001

Going to see RHCP twice in July Reading and Earls Court - a masterful live band.

Worst:

Embrace at Westonbirt Arboretum 2 weeks ago. Band were OK, Danny Macnamara's voice was embarassing and an insult to the paying audience. V disappointing


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Oasis at Knebworth
U2 (Popmart) at Wembley

Those are certainly my 2 best gigs. 8)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Suppose I should add The Rolling Stones - Hampden in 1990.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

garyc said:


> Some memorable ones:
> 
> Pink Floyd performing The Wall at Earls Court in 1979
> Gary Numan 'retirement concert' at Wembley 1980 (yes really)
> ...


Some quality ones there!

Gutted to hear about Embrace. Going to see them in Manchester in October. Actually cancelled going to see them in Manchester last year after hearing an awful set live on MTV. Giving them the benefit of the doubt this time but it doesn't sound promising! Saw them in Sheffield in 2002 and they were great.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

senwar said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Some memorable ones:
> ...


I've never heard him sing well onstage!! For a live band they gotta be up there with Milli Vanilli!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


It was the third time I have seen Embrace and both previous times were OK and good (Pilton Party). Danny M has a bit of reputation for not singing too well live, but this last time was truly awful. :?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Five Star !! :lol: Seen 'em at the Colston Hall in Bristol many years ago.... 

One of the girls waved at me - I was sat in one of the boxes overlooking the stage......little could she see what my other hand was doing when I waved back !!!!! :twisted:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

garyc said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > senwar said:
> ...


We saw them at the weekend at Cannock Chase Forest. A cracking afternoon (picnic and beers) and they can belt out some great tunes... but his singing voice was well off that day. Oh, a 3 flocking [email protected] near us kicked off and had a fight, causing the police to have to step in during their final song... not really the way to end a concert...


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Oh & saw Take That - the first time around, for my 13th birthday


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Prince ~ Lovesexy tour at Wembley Arena. What an outstanding show/performance.

George Michael ~ Wembley Arena. Elton John appeared for duet.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > senwar said:
> ...


I saw Embrace at the V festival in Chelmsford a few years back, and yep, he can't sing.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

saint said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Totally agree on Embrace - they replaced Jet at V2004 and we defn felt short changed  .

My first live gig was AC/DC Back in Black tour Wembley Arena 1982 which was pretty hard to beat (as I was a mere 5th form girl at that time I deduce that I am not as ancient as garyc :wink: )

Prince (while he still had a name) had real stage presence but was beaten hands down by Bily Idol - must have been early 90's - he was still on crutches but was a real superstar oozing charisma :wink:

Best "before they were famous" bands: Turin Brakes followed by Badly Drawn Boy right at the front in the tent at V2002. Ollie was so obviously chuffed to be playing to such a big audience!

V2003 with Chillis, QOTSA and Foos on the same day was pretty amazing too - although Foos at Earls Court last year was the best we've seen them.

Low points - REM - totally humourless performance from Mr Stipe, although it was in Melbourne so maybe they were jet lagged?

Concert I wished I'd gone to - my chemistry teacher was always going on about seeing Led Zep - but I'm defn too young for that.

Lou

ps Lisa - post up yours - I know you have a few stories to tell :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Bon Jovi and Dire Straits both at Gateshead (not at the same time)
The one that I wish I'd been to was the first rock on the tyne ,The Police and U2 early 80's


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Wish I had got to see Queen at Wembley in 1986 for the Live Magic tour!

RIP Freddie


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

The jam
slaughter and the Dogs
Buzzcocks
Magazine
All on the same bill at Rafters manchester in the 70's

Steel pulse
The clash
Electric Circus Colyhurst Manchester 70's

The Pistols Lesser Free trade Hall Manchester 70's

Madonna Hacienda Manchester

The launch of Joy division at Placemate Manchester

But one of the best Queen at the Appollo Manchester before they were Massive.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

The Eagles last Sunday in Cardiff on the final night of their European tour - no support band, just them playing for 3 hours. Absolutely Superb!

Any gig by Robbie Williams for sheer entertainment value....

Other good gigs - 
Anastacia, who amazingly sounds even better live than she does on her recordings
Bon Jovi for being able to rock any venue and the fact that Jon Bon is just :-* 
Kate Bush on her only UK tour back in the late 70's - very memorable!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Saw Bon Jovi in 1984 - Glasgow Apollo (for those that care to forget) and v. early 90s - they do actually rock! For a long while they were one of the best live acts to see - shame JBJ never gave up the sining to allow Ritchie Sambora to take over - he's miles better.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Wish I had been at any Hendrix concert or seen John Lee Hooker live in a blues bar with Rye Cooder et al in tow and a bottle of bourbon on my table. Oasis were awesome at the MK Bowl last summer or it could have been the ale/unusual cigarettes, im not sure? Any Stones concert. Bacstage with Girls Aloud but preferably with ear plugs in and not the 5th ugly one thanks (u make a cuppa love).


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Queen @ City Hall Newcastle Xmas 1975
Queen @ Playhouse Edinbrough 1979
AC/DC City Hall x2
Iron Maiden City Hall x2
Motorhead City Hall
Queen St James 1986
Judas Priest in Florida 1988
Pulp Arena 1995?

All unforgettable

Agree Led Zepplin was a one I would have loved to see


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

kingcutter said:


> Buzzcocks


They lived opposite my nan in Manchester, they used to drive round in this clapped out beetle. :lol:

Best concert I seen would be Coldplay - Fantastic band


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Leg said:


> Oasis were awesome at the MK Bowl last summer or it could have been the ale/unusual cigarettes, im not sure?


Nope, not for me, way way way too quiet :?

A mate of mine lives in MK, and he couldn't believe that he couldn't hear it from his house (as he does normally for Bowl gigs)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

scott28tt said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Oasis were awesome at the MK Bowl last summer or it could have been the ale/unusual cigarettes, im not sure?
> ...


My senses were err, enhanced lol

U could get one of these.....


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I don't need one thanks, cheeky git :-* It was just too quiet :?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Some of my memorable ones although I'm a bit iffy on some of the dates and some of the venues as they were all a long time ago.

Genesis - Lyceum 1980
U2 - Earls Court 1984
Dire Straits - Wembley Arena 1984
The Cure - Earls Court 1989
Whitesnake - Hammersmith Odeon 1980

My biggest regret is that I didn't see Led Zeppelin at Knebworth although I could have but I wasn't a fan at the time. It wasn't their best but it was their last.

Most surprising was Little Stephen and The Disciples of Soul who I saw in around 1982 in Dunstable. We had no idea who Little Stephen was but we'd got cheap tickets and we used to go to any concerts we could back then. Of course it turned out it was Steve Van Zandt who was Bruce Springsteens guitarist for many years and is now in The Sopranos. It was a brilliant concert although I couldn't tell you any of the tracks they played.

Oh, I also saw the Nolans at a nightclub in Watford in 1984 - classic. :lol: :lol:


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

Robbie - Hampden 

Jools Holland - last Christmas, Glasgow, Front row seats!!  

Jason Donavon - Gay Pride, Gran Canaria. He wasn't that great but the people watching element was VERY entertaining!! (I'm a wee country lass and fold don't do things like that where I come from - at least not in public!! :roll: )


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

steveh said:


> Some of my memorable ones although I'm a bit iffy on some of the dates and some of the venues as they were all a long time ago.
> 
> Genesis - Lyceum 1980
> U2 - Earls Court 1984
> ...


Would that could have been Baileys at Watford? Saw a load of poor bands there including KC & the Sunshine Band, the Commodores and Boney M. I was so sad back then  although I haven't changed much.


----------



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

Live Aid - a great day

lots of punk bands at Erics in Liverpool in them olde worlde punk rock days.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

mike_bailey said:


> steveh said:
> 
> 
> > Some of my memorable ones although I'm a bit iffy on some of the dates and some of the venues as they were all a long time ago.
> ...


I think it probably was Baileys. It was the place to be seen in Watford in the early eighties ............................... not. :lol:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Although I tend to prefer smaller venues, Metallica at the Download festival a few weeks ago were incredible. Played right through the 20year old "Master Of Puppets" album in order (plus a few more songs). Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

scott28tt said:


> I don't need one thanks, cheeky git :-* It was just too quiet :?


lol just thought u might be getting a bit


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Rhod_TT said:


> Although I tend to prefer smaller venues, Metallica at the Download festival a few weeks ago were incredible. Played right through the 20year old "Master Of Puppets" album in order (plus a few more songs). Absolutely amazing.


Ohh forgot about them...!Missed seeing them on the MOP tour :? Seek And Destroy live.......... [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Oasis at Old Trafford cricket ground 2 years ago was something else... great atmosphere... 8)

Saw P.W.E.I. at the Cockpit, Leeds back in '94/'95 and around the same time, N.I.N at Bradford Uni where believe it or not, my glasses got knocked off when I was in the middle of the dance floor, and everyone stopped moshing round by me and formed a circle so I could find them! :lol: [smiley=dude.gif]
There were lots of great bands who came through the Leadmill in Sheffield during 94-98... now that was a great venue... [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]

About 8 of my mates at school saw D-Ream at Keele Uni before they had their big hit... must have been 14 years ago!


----------



## npfx (Feb 20, 2005)

Roger Waters playing Dark Side of the Moon in Hyde Park this Saturday just gone! Absolutely rocking!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Best I'd seen for ages was Jamiroquai in 1992 athe Riverside in Newcastle. This was before they released the same album five times in a row and still sounded fresh.

Small intimate venue and genuine fans made for a great time. ANd it's also the only time I've been able to wear a pair of Green Suede Nike Cortez and blend right in. :roll:

Onl;y bettered recently by the the Brooklyn Funk Essentials at the Jazz Cafe in Camden.

Their first tme in London since before I'd even heard of them and with an amount of energy you simply don't get elsewhere.

Again an intimate venue - never really liked the idea of big Stadium gigs as I don't like massive crowds.


----------



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

Being of a certain age  I have racked up a few over the years

In my younger days at Aberdeen Capital

AC/DC with Bon Scott
Deep Purple
Black Sabbath with Van Halen as support
Motorhead

And at Glasgow Apollo

Rush
Yes

in the 80's/90's/00's 
U2 
Simple Minds
The Smiths
Aztec Camera
The Pouges
INXS
Australian Pink Floyd Show
The Shamen
Faitless
Fun loving criminals
Doves 
Morrissey

Plus loads more I have forgotten about or I am too embarrassed to mention

Biggest Regretv - Missing a band called Uncle Tupelo

Want to see - these guys http://www.hayseed-dixie.com/


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

npfx said:


> Roger Waters playing Dark Side of the Moon in Hyde Park this Saturday just gone! Absolutely rocking!


Fairly warm, wasn't it?

Did you get a chance to see any others? Particularly Rocco Deluca? I bought his album about a month ago and was very excited to see him on the line-up.

It was a good concert, not quite up there with Gilmour at The Albert though.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Rhod_TT said:


> Although I tend to prefer smaller venues, Metallica at the Download festival a few weeks ago were incredible. Played right through the 20year old "Master Of Puppets" album in order (plus a few more songs). Absolutely amazing.


A friend of mine went to this festival. He also commented on how good Metallica were.

He also mentioned what an embarrassment Guns 'n' Roses were.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Oasis at The Joiners Arms in Southampton, probably circa 1993/4, on a joint headline tour with Whiteout. Before their 1st album came out, they were fantastic, and in a really small venue. Those were the days :roll:

And then about 6m or so later, when they played way down the bill on the 2nd stage at Glastonbury.

And I'd have to agree with the AC/DC Bon Scott comments - would love to have seen them in Bon's era. Powerage and Highway to Hell are easily their best albums, Bon & Angus at their finest [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> Oasis at The Joiners Arms in Southampton, probably circa 1993/4, on a joint headline tour with Whiteout. Before their 1st album came out, they were fantastic, and in a really small venue. Those were the days :roll:
> 
> And then about 6m or so later, when they played way down the bill on the 2nd stage at Glastonbury.


A mate of mine saw them at the Riverside in Newcastle at about the same time and Liam did his 'Come and have a go if you think you're hard enough' act.

Except that Newcastle is the wrong place to do that and he got chinned.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

REM at Old Trafford Cricket Ground, last year, amazing voice and presence.

Going back some years it would have to be following the Levellers when they first appeared on the scene, at The Marquee, Kilburn, etc.

And nearly everyone I saw at the Cartoon in Croydon. Tiny venue (which helps) and some very dodgy bands but after a few pints then it could have been REM for all we knew.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Homie said:


> The Pouges


Everytime I've seen The Pogues, or Shane MacGowan with The Popes, there has always been a distinct smell in the air. It's always a good craic though.

I put Shane MacGowan down as one of the greatest song writers of all time.


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

Now this gives my age away a bit but;

The best;
Led Zeppelin at Trentham
The Who at Stafford 
Roxy Music (twice) before they hit the charts
The Dobbie Brothers

Who do I wish I'd seen - The Beatles and Free with Paul Kossoff [smiley=drummer.gif] .


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I wish I'd seen Queen, but I suspect that the reality would be nothing like as good as the DVDs just because of the size of the crowd. I wish I'd stayed for more than the first night at Reading 1983, as I missed Black Sabbath, Thin Lizzy and probably a load more. Still, I went to see The Stranglers on the Friday night and got Big Country and Pallas as a bonus. Down-side was having to sit through Hanoi Rocks who were rubbish.

I've seen Howard Jones at the NEC, he was pretty good. A couple of days later (or before) went back to the NEC to see The Thompson Twins, who put on a good show but there was about eight of them. Other than that, I've seen The Stranglers many many times, well over thirty I'd say, and am looking forward to seeing the new four-piece line-up at the Nantwich Acoustic Festival (www.acousticfestival.co.uk) at the end of this month, then the proper electric set in the Autumn tour.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

For entertainment:

George Benson at Wembley Arena,
Billy Joel at Wembley Arena,
Brian Adams,
Toto in DÃ¼sseldorf,

For entertainment and showmanship:

James Brown (seen him twice);
BB King (seen him twice as well).


----------

